# Games that you were the MOST HYPED FOR in...your whole life.



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

Drop those lists motherfuckers. As long as you want it to be. Inspired by the overwhelming HYPE I'm feeling for the upcoming gaming season. Im all eyes and ears on:
- GTA V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- Battlefield 4
- AC Black flag, Arkham Origins, Watch Dogs, Rivals and all that next gen shit coming next year. I havent felt this way since 2004, 2007 & 2011. (My best years of gaming)

Explain the feeling/emotions you went through & thoughts you had while waiting for the game to be released.

Guess you can throw in what it was like to hold the case(and read DAT manual )

I'll start!

1) GTA San Andreas 
2) Halo 3
3) Smackdown vs Raw 2007
4) Assassin's Creed
5) Battlefield 3
6) Mortal Kombat Armageddon
7) Need for Speed Underground
8) SplinterCell Chaos Theory
9) Halo 2
10) GTA 4
11) Infamous 2
12) Hitman Blood Money
13) Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks
14) Scarface The World is Yours
15) Skyrim
16) Splinter Cell Conviction
17) Need for Speed Most Wanted
18) God of War 3
19) Juiced
20) Just Cause 2

I'll explain why I felt hype for each game in separate posts to come.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 24, 2013)

I remember my hype levels for Final Fantasy VI were through the roof.  Also Suikoden II they were pretty insanely high.


----------



## Saru (Aug 24, 2013)

-DBZ Budokai 3/Tenkaichi. Lol. I was much younger than I am now, and DBZ was the shit back then (it still is TBH). Nothing but excitement and disbelief after I saw the roster for both. 
-inFamous 2/Second Son. This is a really fun and innovative series. It's also not based off of anything like manga or comics or w/e yet has continuity, so that makes the development of the series all the more interesting to me.
-Pok?mon X/Y. 3D and a bunch of other new stuff. It seems pretty close to my ideal Pok?mon game.
-SSBB. I remember thinking that it took too long for this to come out. People were still playing Melee pretty actively and on a large scale even up to its release, and once again, the roster is where most of the excitement comes from.
-Assassin's Creed (any sequel). This is a badass series.
-Arkham Origins. AC and AA were nothing but fun. The quality of the Arhkam series is top notch, so AO should be good.

And CoD sequels, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Id (Aug 24, 2013)

Hands down MGS4

Seriously hyped what Hideo Kojima could squeeze out of the PS3 Hardware + MG franchise.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2013)

Was massively hyped for:

-Grand Prix 4
-Warcraft 3 and later TFT
-Starcraft 2
-Empire Earth
-C&C Generals


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2013)

Half-Life 2. Was a huge fan of the first and that E3 presentation from 2003 is still among the best, just listen to the excitement of the crowd. Was jaw dropping stuff back then. 

Doom 3. Massive fan of Doom and this was id's next game after Quake 3, when I saw the first footages of id tech 4 I was blown away.

Max Payne 1 and 2. I think it was around the same E3 Prey and DNF got trailers that this showed up. A 3D Realms production, piqued my interest. Loved the first one. The moment a sequel got announced I got hyped for that.

Not my whole life, but initially Prey and DNF, lol. Who wouldn't be excited for a 3D Realms shooter back then?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

I rarely get hyped. I get excited but I dont get hyped often. ( I dont really show my excitement that much either lol, open the gate though and you'll get flooded with me talking about the game though lawl)
When I do its hard to keep it going XD hype its moments of great impact. Its like a burst.



So I'll keep it to whats going on right now.


My hype for MH4,Pokemon,EOU,X and THE WONDERFUL 101 is pretty frakkin huge right now

Otherwise Im excited for Lost Worlds.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2013)

Grand theft auto san andraes, sonic adventure 2, Pokemon Silver, Dragonball Budokai and 3.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2013)

MGS4
KH2
ME3
Witcher 2 
GTA5


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Drop those lists motherfuckers. As long as you want it to be. Inspired by the overwhelming HYPE I'm feeling for the upcoming gaming season. Im all eyes and ears on:
> - GTA V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - Battlefield 4
> - AC Black flag, Arkham Origins, Watch Dogs, Rivals and all that next gen shit coming next year. I havent felt this way since 2004, 2007 & 2011. (My best years of gaming)
> ...



1998.

Thats all Im going to say.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2013)

- GTA: San Andreas (I can't even tell you how hyped I was but I can tell you that if I look back at my 11th grade year the first thing that pops up is being in art class talking to my friends about San Andreas's reveal in Gameinformer. Extremely hyped) 

- WWF: Warzone (I was a mega-fan and I think the game came out when I was idk, 10 or 11. I called KB Toys everyday about it's release date) 

- Pokemon Gold

- Tekken 5/6 (Mega-hype)

- Smash Bros Melee (Godsend back in the day)


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2013)

Half Life 3.........................ohhhh


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

And at the moment: Pok?mon X/Y, Super Smash Bros. 4, Tales of Symphonia Unisonant pack and Tales of Xillia 2.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2013)

Diablo 3

And that didn't turn out well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

Back in the day....when game commercials were actually epic as fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qeoBBVr4N4[/YOUTUBE]

Post some trailers/tv ads that sold you on the games you posted.

I still watch some of these tv ads to this DAY


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 24, 2013)

... Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2013)

Ki~~nd of hyped for 
Starcraft 2
Mass Effect 3
Crysis 2
Borderlands 2
Transformers: Fall o Cybertron
Metro: Last Light
Dead Space 2

I can't actually think of any~I was really hyped for. MAYBE *Dead Space 2* is the closest I came to that. I don't usually succumb to hype... it goes right over my head. Fuck, I won't say GTA V is going to be a good (or bad) game until I actually play it. I'm that kind of a person. I have plenty of universally loved games in my play queue, and I'm only like "oh, this".

//HbS


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 24, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid 2 (especially this one)
Metal Gear Solid 3
Metal Gear Solid 4
Syphon Filter 3
Uncharted 3

Currently: Jojo's Bizarre Adventure All Star Battle
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure All Star Battle


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

SC2 
GW2 
GoW2
Halo 3
Age of Mythology (Loved this shiz when I was 11.)


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 24, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3 was the first game I was truly "I NEED TO PLAY THIS BEFORE I DIE!" hyped about. Others include...

-Metal Gear Solid 4 (duh)
-Grand Theft Auto IV
-Assassin's Creed III (Also the biggest disappointment of all time)
-Mass Effect 3 (Slightly less disappointing if only because the IT gave us SOMETHING to hold onto about the ending)
-Skyrim (and of course the PS3 version was broken for months so...)
-Red Dead Redemption
-Resident Evil 5 (Held the most disappointing game ever title until ME3 and then ACIII)

To a lesser extent...
-SSX(2011)
-Hitman: Absolution
-Max Payne 3
-Bioshock: Infinite & The Last of Us

For some reason I wasn't all that jazzed up about the last two. I guess because I knew they'd be amazing. I was right thankfully.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2013)

I was never more hyped for anything in my life than I was for Xenosaga. I changed all the computer wallpapers in my high school to Xenosaga wallpapers. I was fucking apeshit for it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

Did Xenosaga live up to the hype?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2013)

Skyrim.

Keep in mind, I had never extensively played an Elder Scrolls game before that. But everyone around me would mention it constantly. Whenever they did, they'd always fall into a whisper when talking about Skyrim. Like it was some amazing thing that mortals dare not speak of. 

Then it came out, and it was shit.

still fun shit though


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Any Kingdom Hearts
Any main series Pokemon
Any Dragon Ball/Naruto fighting game (pre-2010)
Any Sonic the Hedgehog game
etc.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

I was also really hyped for Bumpy Trot 2...

then it got cancelled


----------



## Bioness (Aug 24, 2013)

Pokemon Black and White
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Starcraft II

Also Jak N Blak you might want to increase your standards, I was entering this thread expecting people to only list a few game, and then you go and list 20. Being super hyped for something no longer becomes so special if you do every few months.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2013)

Fable.  I was a naive kid who bought into the hype for Fable and expected it to be the greatest thing since oxygen.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 25, 2013)

well me it was probably Final Fantasy X-2. I was so excited about the commercials and ads that it was coming out, yet when I played it I realized I was just an excited 15 year old kid really.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2013)

Pokemon. 

Assassins Creed 1 and 2

Zelda titles 

Kingdom Hearts BBS  

God of War 3  

C9 (PC MMORPG)

In no particular order.

I must admit I played Nintendo up until the age of 13 so I got into the PS2 late in it's life and thus I couldn't be hyped seeing as all the games were already out ;P as for the PS3 I tried a few games, was disappointed at it's library in comparison to the PS2 and gave it up halfway through it's life, went back to PC. As for PC I just played a lot of MMORPG's.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pokemon Black and White
> Super Smash Bros Brawl
> Starcraft II
> 
> Also Jak N Blak you might want to increase your standards, I was entering this thread expecting people to only list a few game, and then you go and list 20. Being super hyped for something no longer becomes so special if you do every few months.



Few months? My last spans 10+ years worth of content!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2013)

the last game i remember being super hyped for and obsessed over was FF13. i watched all the cut scenes and everything even before i bought the damn game and i was really excited to play it. lol yeah i hated it 

i still like the idea of it, just i hate the gameplay itself if that makes sense

also AC Revelations and AC 3. Revelations sucked. AC 3 was better but still eh. didnt deserve all the praise it got tbh


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2013)

the sims 3 probably


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2013)

Only a few.  

StarCraft (started my PC gamin' early)
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Smash Brother's Melee
Halo 2 
Dark Souls

Currently the only one on my list is Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Gain (Aug 25, 2013)

Resident Evil 4

and it lived up to it


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 25, 2013)

Back when i was a freshman in high school. I didn't study. All I did was play this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Majoras Mask
Warcraft Frozen Throne
Soul Calibur 2
Tales of Symphonia
Kingdom Hearts
Call of Duty Ghosts
Final Fantasy 15


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

StarCraft2
Donkey Kong Country 2
Zelda: Majoras Mask.
Pokemon Silver n Gold.
Final Fantasy XIII "We all know how that turned out "
Dawn Of War "Dark Crusade"

I cant remember the rest to be honest.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sonic Adventure 2......................


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2013)

daggerfall
trailer was so hype
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_MY0ihuJZc[/youtube]


----------



## Inertia (Aug 26, 2013)

The only game that I was really hyped for was Bioshock Infinite. The E3 Demo was breathtaking since it showed a world that had foreign yet creative architecture and an atmosphere that rivaled if not exceeded the previous Shock titles. Even the gameplay showed a lot of potential since the skyline gameplay seemed very opened ended. Unfortunately, I was greatly disappointed in the linearity and simplicity of the final product's gameplay. The game still has great atmosphere and a solid story, but it wasn't as good as the previous Shock titles. 

I'm currently immensely hyped for Mirrors Edge 2 and Dark Souls 2. I'm also a little hyped for The Witness since I hold Braid as one of the finest achievements ever in gaming.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2013)

Metal gear solid...


----------



## Slice (Aug 26, 2013)

StarCraft. 
I collected every piece of information for months.
I think i still have a magazine somewhere with the cover story: "StarCraft - Is it really better than Warcraft 2?"

Half Life 2.
I was never really into FPS but the first HL was so good (and the source of endless LAN multiplayer fun) that i really wanted that game.
Then it came out and i couldnt play it for weeks because it required an online registration - and i did not have internet access.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 26, 2013)

The end of God of War 2 hyped the living fuck outta me for the next one.
Bayonetta
God Hand 
Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2013)

Slice said:


> Half Life 2.
> I was never really into FPS but the first HL was so good (and the source of endless LAN multiplayer fun) that i really wanted that game.
> Then it came out and i couldnt play it for weeks because it required an online registration - and i did not have internet access.



A lot of people must have been dehyped about the game due to Steam. Back then, installing a new program just to run games was simply not accepted. 
Funny how Steam prevailed and dominates the PC market nowadays.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

*Super Smash Bros Brawl*

*Metal Gear Solid 4*

*Devil May Cry 4* (After the beautiful game that was 3 I was pretty hyped for 4)

*Kingdom Hearts SERIES*

*Dota 2*

*Legend of Zelda: Windwaker/Twilight Princess/Skyward Sword*. I'm always hyped for a new Zelda on a major console. 

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2*

*Halo 3/Halo Reach* Was really hyped for both of these!

*Street Fighter X Tekken*

*Bioshock Infinite*

*Mortal Kombat 9*

*Dragon Age II*

*Journey* (Wasn't super hyped for it, but I hyped it to no end to everyone I knew after I played it)

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2:* MAJOR DISAPPOINTMENT. Pre-ordered it and picked it up on the midnight release too. 

*Assassin's Creed II/Brotherhood* 

*Fallout New Vegas* A little disappointing after the awesomesauce that was Fallout 3 but it was still pretty good.

*Star Wars: The Old Republic* hella hyped for it, never got around to playing it. monthly fee and it being an mmo kinda stopped me from buying it sadly. Now it's free to play tho so I should get around to that. 

*PORTAL 2* OMGGGGGGGGG DA HYPE!

Can't remember any others off the top of my head but this is a pretty good list.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Did Xenosaga live up to the hype?



Episode 2 didn't. I absolutely adored Episode 1 and was so pumped for 2.

Dear god was I disappointed.


----------



## Hagoromo Gitsune (Sep 12, 2013)

*Legend of Zelda Series

Chrono Trigger

Secret of Mana

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood

Final Fantasy IV, VII, IX, X & XII

Kingdom Hearts Series

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 & 4

Tomb Raider

Mario Series

Pokemon Series

Street Fighter III: Third Strike, Super Street Fighter IV

Street Fighter x Tekken

Tekken Tag Tournament 2

Sonic CD, Adventure/02, Generations

Metal Gear Solid III

Bioshock Infinite

Dragon Quest VII & VII

Diablo III*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty much every Pokemon and Kingdom Hearts game. Since it was announced, I've been anxiously waiting for GTA V :ho


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 12, 2013)

GTA 5, the crew. but the game i was most hyped for ever: call of duty 4. holy fuck i love that game so much.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

Skyward Sword, too.


----------



## eluna (Sep 12, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts BBS
Final Fantasy 9
Final Fantasy Crisis Core
But none of these get me so hyped than FF15


----------



## Stringer (Sep 12, 2013)

- Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
- Street Fighter 2 Turbo
- Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
- Rainbow Six: Vegas 2
- Splinter Cell: Double Agent
- Mass Effect 2
- Metal Gear Rising


Upcoming:
- Watch Dogs
- Metal Gear Solid V


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 13, 2013)

Rome 2: Total War
3rd Gen Pokemon
Starcraft 2


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Saints Row the Third.
Bayonetta
Halo Reach
Metal Gear Rising: Revengence


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

It would have to be something like this:

1.- Skyrim: I simply lost my mind over this. We pre-ordered the game on Xbox and... we got screwed over in Mexico. The stores had announced it would sell the same day as in US and it was ALL LIES. They were going to get it a week later. I could't... I simply couldn't wait as hundreds of pics and amazing stories flooded the web. I guess I had an anxiety break down and I HAD to download it for PC and THEN get my original copy. 


2.- Halo 3: After reading most of the Halo novels and the clifhanger of "Finishing this fight" I showered myself in hype and went to the midnight release.

3.- Pokemon Gold/HeartGold: Both were amazing beautiful games. The moment I saw HG announced, I knew I would have to buy a DS.

4.- Metal Gear Solid 4: My BF and I were really hyped about getting the ending of Solid Snake's story. 

5.- Mass Effect 2: Holy fuck the first trailer and the opening demo they showed was... AMAZING. I was really excited to get ME3 too. 

6.- Assassin's Creed 2: The ending of AC simply blew my mind and I wanted to get my hands on AC2. The first trailers just made the hype grow.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 14, 2013)

Garou MOTW. And it did live up to the hype. Great game. Was even more hyped for MOTW2 and then SNK went to shit. Falcoon stated that the game was 80% complete or something when he was working there. Would really love to see them finish the game and release it. 

I've been hyped for KoF ever since '95 (the year I bought my Neogeo CD). I bought ever one of em up to '99 (went up to '99 on the neogeoCD). Every year was a new experience. KoF'99 felt like a complete different game though with the new striker system. 

Samurai Shodown RPG. Great fucking RPG. If you have the time to play it. Say hello to a LOT of loading time. 

Chrone Trigger 
Final Fantasy 6
Secret of Mana

I remember playing these 3 games for the first time on the SNES and being really hyped for them. Great era it was.


----------



## Utz (Sep 15, 2013)

Skyrim - went nuts over that shit. 

Assassin's Creed II - loved the first game and setting in Italy = pek


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Skyrim
Assassins Creed 3
Red dead redemption
CoD black ops
Pokemon Sapphire and Ruby 
Kingdom hearts 2
Bioshock infinite
Gears of War 2
Dishonored


----------



## Raptorz (Sep 15, 2013)

Skyrim and Diablo 3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption,   and probably Super Mario 64


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 16, 2013)

A new Guilty Gear game, and here it is Guilty Gear Xrd.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 16, 2013)

Dragon Age: Origins 
TES V: Skyrim
Diablo 3
every "Tales of..." game

Upcoming titles:

*Age of Decadence* (largest lead)
Guilty Gear Xrd - PC version 
Might & Magic X
-gap-
Persona 5
Project Eternity
Torment: Tides of Numenera
-gap-
Divinity: Original Sin
Dragon Age: Inqusition
Mass Effect 4
Wasteland 2

If Suikoden VI or Grandia IV were ever announced then I'd have been hyped more then I have ever been before.


----------

